# center shot on pse dominator



## redman (Feb 22, 2003)

the lines on riser give me a 13/16 center shot do i run arrow in the center of berger hole or do i run arrow off line on riser


----------



## redman (Feb 22, 2003)

do the draw lenght run long on the dominator pro can i get a 27 amo on the me cam


----------



## redman (Feb 22, 2003)

it look like the berger hole is a little low do you run arrow on the top berger hole


----------

